# GT: Washington Bullets @ ORLANDO MAGIC (3.19.08)



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

@









Washington Bullets (33-33) vs. Orlando Magic (45-24)

7:00 PM EST, Amway Arena

*Washington Wizards*




































Daniels/Stevenson/Butler/Jamison/Haywood


*Orlando Magic*




































Nelson/Evans/Turkoglu/Lewis/Howard

Preview


> The Orlando Magic are out to prove to the rest of the East that the conference has more than three contenders to advance to the NBA finals.
> 
> They should be especially eager to show a team they may face in the first round of the playoffs.
> 
> ...




today was scheduled to be the return of Agent 0, but apparently it is not likely he will suit up tonight...


:cheers:




*GO MAGIC!*


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

good start... up 26-20 after 1...


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Magic up 7 at the half. Unbelievable how the ****ing refs fall for flops so much against Howard. Haywood is what? 7'1, 280 pounds? He looked like he was catapulted into the camera men. ****ing refs are pathetic.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

lookin good fellas. Hedo really came to play today. Those Birthday juices are flowin! :cheers:


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Hedo is really putting us on his back


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Foyle is painful to watch, Im not gonna lie......i mean can he not finish a ****ing layup...?!?


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Power_Ballin said:


> Hedo is really putting us on his back


heck yea he is...



this game has pretty much come down to Hedo vs. Jamison.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

IDOY,


this game has been ridiculous with the calls though... refs once again doing a horrible job officiating but hopefully they don't shaft us at the very end like they have in the past. hopefully we get a big lead so it won't even matter how bad the refs were in this game.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

LOL at Daniels. Garrity barely touches him and he acts like he got shot. Refs just love to call flops against the Magic.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Why is Garrity playing soo many minutes tonight? Ohhh and Dwight finally gets on the board!


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

First a no call goaltend then a bull**** foul against Howard. UN****INGBELIEVABLE!!!


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

This might be the worst officiated game I have seen all year if that is possible. If the refs didn't want Howard to play, they should have just went over to Stan and told him to not play him tonight because we will screw you.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

So much BULL****!!!! :no:


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Why are we going to Foyle in the post? Have the Magic lost their minds?


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Lewis is shooting terrible tonight


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Idunkonyou said:


> Why are we going to Foyle in the post? Have the Magic lost their minds?


If we can somehow win this BS game tonight.......:angel:!


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

This just proves how bad the Wizards are. They need the worst game from Lewis and the refs nearly fouling Howard out just to stay in the game with us.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Hedo is taking us for a ride.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I think Hedo's D is really underrated. He is locking down their best player, Butler, right now.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Bogans is stepping up


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

LOL!

Lewis is having his worst game of the season and the refs have screwed us the entire game, yet we are still in it. Just need to keep making shots.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

How many free ****ing points can the Wizards be given? So far I have counted 4. This is almost as bad the game against the Cavs in which they got 6 free points from the refs.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

HEEEEEEDDDDDOOOOOO :bowdown


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Hedo has been missing his FTs down the stretch. Just a good defensive stop and good shot is all we need to win the game.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

steele and goukas NEVER put anything on the refs, but i don't know how many times they've mentioned their hand in this game...


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

hopefully...



this is going to be the longest 33 sec of all time...


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

NICE!! good hustle and great block by dwight...



finally the refs make the right ****ing call.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

What a block by Howard.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes, DWIGHT!


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

9.4 seconds. This isn't a must win, but I would still like it.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

The clock started running before we even put the ball inbounds. Could the officiating crew be any worse tonight? We should have at least 7 seconds left.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Worst officiated game of the year. If this is what it takes for the Wizards to beat us, they have no shot in the playoffs.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

You guys got lucky on that 5 second inbound thing. 

I thought Hedo was going to stroll right down the lane for the win.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Should have been a 5 second violation with 9 seconds left... good game.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

i'm freaking speechless...


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Dre™ said:


> You guys got lucky on that 5 second inbound thing.
> 
> I thought Hedo was going to stroll right down the lane for the win.


He should have just passed it to a wide open Howard, but it shouldn't have even got to that. The Wizards got 4 free points tonight, while the Magic actually didn't get 2 points they should have had. Two games back to back in which basically the visiting team got a free 10 points and we had a -2.

Any way, if this is what it takes for the Wizards to actually beat us, refs help, Howard hardly playing, Lewis having his worst night of the year, etc then they have no chance against us in the playoffs if that is who we meet.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

agreed... shoulda been a 5 sec... but then again, WASHINGTON shouldn't have gotten about 15 points that they did. 



either way i think we can all agree on one thing... the officiating was a ****ing JOKE!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

So much Bull**** tonight...we got robbed. It's alright tho, next time we'll just be that much more hungry


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Power_Ballin said:


> So much Bull**** tonight...we got robbed. It's alright tho, next time we'll just be that much more hungry


The next time they play I expect the Magic to beat them by 40 just to prove a point.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Idunkonyou said:


> The next time they play I expect the Magic to beat them by 40 just to prove a point.


Yeah same....I just dont know if I can take watching Foyle play another minute tho(I mean damn he sucks, lol). The dropoff from Dwight to him is just amaazingly huge. I count even expect him to a layup half the time, lol. Dwight alone tho, as well as a better effort from Lewis, should be more than enough to handle these guys if we play them down the road tho. If Dwight was playin more with good refs, this wouldve been a blowout.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't think you can blame only the refs. Yeah, it wasn't a greatly officiated game, but you guys missed a ton of free throws down the stretch.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Idunkonyou said:


> The next time they play I expect the Magic to beat them by 40 just to prove a point.





season ender...


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> I don't think you can blame only the refs. Yeah, it wasn't a greatly officiated game, but you guys missed a ton of free throws down the stretch.


that is absolutely true and you can always say "well if we wouldn't played better it shouldn't have mattered" but there was so much frustration from the entire team throughout the game that it probably ****ed with their heads. i don't care which sport of which team i'm watching, i hate to see bad officiating because that can always change the outcome and take the enjoyment out of a game.

i'm not saying either way... but it just sucks when the game is not put in the players/coaches hands (throughout the game that is)


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol, I just noticed..........did u mean to call them the "Bullets" in your thread title......?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I wasn't even surprised, I mean Brendan Haywood plays Anderson Varejao "defense" most of the time against anyone, and for some reason he's always been great at getting Dwight into foul trouble. He's so talented, I mean his ability to stick his face into Dwight's elbows is impeccable.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

hobojoe said:


> I wasn't even surprised, I mean Brendan Haywood plays Anderson Varejao "defense" most of the time against anyone, and for some reason he's always been great at getting Dwight into foul trouble. He's so talented, I mean his ability to stick his face into Dwight's elbows is impeccable.


:rofl2:

The Wizards win was a fluke to me. It took the refs being on their side, the worst game from Lewis, late missed FTs, Hedo missing a wide open layup, a wide open Howard at the end of the game and Howard being in foul trouble to get a 1 point win. It must have pissed the Magic off some thing awful because the 76ers are currently getting destroyed by us.


----------

